# Ford 8240 with no A/C



## wheatridgefarmMD (Sep 14, 2008)

Anyone have an idea what might be involved in getting my a/c to work again? I have owned the tractor since 2008ish and have never had cool a/c. I am pretty sure it probably has (if any is left) the old school freon, but besides that I don't know much about it. The fan still works well just blows outside temp air in.

Trying not to get sticker shock if I call a dealer to fix it.

Ben


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Very difficult to answer your question without attaching a set of AC gauges and noting pressures or lack of pressures. Could be as simple as low amount of refrigerant or worse scenerio compressor has failed internally and contaminated AC system


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

If your compressor is not running, there is a thermostat in the roof and its not easy to get to that might be out. I'll tell you right now, you can fit it in the palm of your hand and its $260.00. I have the same tractor and mine went out once. Check Freon first though. From there you will just have to troubleshoot one step at a time. The 8240s have a very good system and when it's working right it will freeze you out even on a 100 degree day. BTW make sure that your condenser and evaporator are not plugged up. My A/C man told me in dusty conditions the condenser needs cleaned daily, he said on farm equipment lack of keeping them clean accounts for 95% of the trouble.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

"A/C" means "always costs", as the JD AC guy told me right after he fixed the AC in our 9920 cotton picker years ago, and handed me a $740 bill...

BUT, it sure beats the pants off roasting in 100 degree heat inside a cab with the windows open eating dust!

Agree with the others... first step, get guages, and check freon charge. Nothing will work if the freon has leaked out. Most systems have a pressure switch that simply shuts off current to the compressor if the system has leaked down to prevent burning up the compressor. Once you've got the basic pressure, then test the system and see what it's doing.

It all starts there. Can be electrical, freon (or lack thereof) or a combination of the two. Good advice on cleaning the coils-- dirty coils with insufficient airflow will not cool worth a rip. Check cab filters and blockage on condensor coil or between it and the radiator...

If you've got a sufficient charge (to start anyway) and the compressor's not turning on, it's electrical-- have to troubleshoot the system from there. If the compressor's running but it's not cooling, then guages should tell you what the pressure is doing. Add more freon til the low side is to spec.

IF it's R-12, you CAN switch it to R-134a. Course there's a right way and a wrong way to do that, as well...

Later and good luck! OL JR


----------

